# Snow



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Well they say we have 1-4 through Thursday morning into Friday morning and another 1-4 for Friday and it's already snowing @ 10:00 PM Wednesday :bluebounc :bluebounc


----------



## Macomb-Lawn (Jan 20, 2006)

Where you at? What city? County?


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Sorry to reply so slow but i just got up from my nap i've went out at 3:30 AM and got done at 3:45 PM my phone would not stop ringing and seeing how it's been slow i couldn't say no, I'm up in Bay City just north of Saginaw. Now they say with the rain and cold temps we are supposed to get 1/4" or more of ice so it looks like i'll be salting tonight, anyway i post some action shots here shortly.


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

*Well her they are*

Unfortunately the first few are me well you'll see, the customer likes the snow pushed into the ditch and well, oh did i mention the ditch is about 10' to 15' deep anyway i got to close. :realmad:


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Looks nice


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

Snow?? What's that? Here's my snow. Just had to do that to ya Joe...Where's the Timbrens on that Chevy?


----------

